# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [Video] κάμερα Sony-345 digital8

## demkat1

καλησπέρα, έχω την κάμερα θέματος χαλασμένη εδώ και κάποια χρόνια από mode switch. Ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχει το ανταλλακτικό στην Ελλάδα (στο ebay υπάρχει, εμπιστοσύνη καινούριου/μτχ δεν υπάρχει, στην Αμερική υπάρχει για περιπου 12$ αλλά θέλει παραγγελία >200€)
1-786-096-11
1-786-287-13

ευχαριστώ

Δημήτρης

----------

